# Thailand Divorce



## DannyHawkes (Apr 19, 2010)

I would like to get some information about Thailand Divorce. I am married to a Thai and we live in Bangkok now. Any information would be helpful on how to get a divorce in Thailand.


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

Never done or wanted to but asked my wife. If you go to Bangrack office just off Rama4 road you need to go together with your marrage papers ask there they will do for you. Its a nice office and i am sorry if you are considering divorce or are you not married yet and looking if there is a quick exit if it go's wrong. Good luck any way


----------



## pinoy_expat (Apr 19, 2010)

DannyHawkes said:


> I would like to get some information about Thailand Divorce. I am married to a Thai and we live in Bangkok now. Any information would be helpful on how to get a divorce in Thailand.


If it's an uncontested divorce (divorce by mutual consent), you can have your divorce granted in 1 day. Otherwise, if your partner does not agree with the divorce, you must know the grounds for divorce in Thailand such as: a 3 year period of separation, lack of maintenance or support, the wife has committed adultery and etc.

Hiring a law firm with both Foreign and Thai lawyers would be helpful. It's not easy to find a lawyer in Thailand who speaks English fluently.


----------

